# How to react when my dog bites me?



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I have never been bitten by a dog, until today. I had bathed my papillon and was brushing her out when she turned around and nailed me on my finger, drawing blood. I was so stunned that I just went out of the room to wash the puncture marks and get a bandage. Should I have issued a correction to the dog? 

I have always been the type of person who could be with the worst dog in the world and have never been afraid or gotten anything except affection in return. Many people have told me I'm nuts to touch dogs that others wouldn't go near. 

Our pap has been a little "different" in temperment since she had a vaccination reaction last fall. She can be a bit growly (with the dog and the cat) and resource guards now if the other dog is within 50 feet of her. I know her rear hips still bother her because she doesn't like to be touched there, so we avoid it. 

I guess I just didn't know how to react. ???


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

wow, i sure don't have an aswer for you that most would approve of. I'm kinda old school when it comes to a dog bitting you. Perhaps you hit her sore hips w/the brush? We had a male lab mix that bit our daughter in the face for no reason, (we were right there). we put him down. he had always shown agression.


----------



## heartdogs (Aug 19, 2007)

I would never react to aggressive behavior with aggression of any kind. The key to reducing aggression is to avoid triggering it in the first place, and reward non-aggressive behavior. So, you may want to think about some training that helps her feel more confident in the grooming situation, and possibly acclimating her to a muzzle that she can wear while you groom her. Keeping her groomed daily will avoid the formation of mats in the coat, which can really hurt when you catch a comb or brush on them. Also, proper brushing technique helps avoid brush burn, which is also painful. One always prefers the dog to inhibit her bite and issue a warning snap first, but I can understand, in that situation, that there might have been pain involved. HTH


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry about that. It could have been the pain that caused her to bite. I think you reacted okay. It would have been worse to strike back. 

My maltese got touchy when she was older with other dogs. We just avoided the situation if we could. I have never used a muzzle but if it's a humane thing to do, you could use one when you groom her.

If you don't mind, what vaccination was it? I have been doing a lot of research into the over use of vaccinations in the US. Scary stuff.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We do use a soft nylon muzzle when trimming her nails, just because I have used them on all my dogs over the years as one never knows what a dog might do when stressed. I wasn't brushing near her joints, and even if she is a bit achy she will always give a warning shot (growl) before going any further. And she gets brushed every night in my lap as well as daily teeth brushing since she has awful dentition on top of everything else. This was just so totally out of the blue. I didn't want to show aggression in return so I left the room to clean up so that I wouldn't show her my hurt, disappointment, and anger over the situation. I actually can't believe that I've lived all my life without ever being bit, and then it happens with my very own dog! I guess it just really hurt my feelings because she has been my rock through some very tough times. I have to believe, that although she is young for a papillon (almost 8 years old), she must still have some residual effects for the vax reaction that sets her off in a different way now.

The vaccination was a DHLPP. We do foster care for the local shelter so they offer vaccinations for free to the foster families for their pets. I thought I would save a few bucks and let them do it last year. However my own vet, who had to deal with the fall out, told me that he doesn't believe that a 10-pound dog should get the same full vial of vax that a great dane gets, even though it's the law. And he only gives 3 core vaccines. He is also going with the new guidelines of giving the combo shots every 3 years. He gives rabies (required) every 3 years, and then parvo the next year, and then distemper and ??? the next year. I know it's not lepto as he told me all about how we don't need it here and it is the most reactive of all in the DHLPP. In the case of this particular dog he left it up to me whether we should ever vaccinate her again. Of all the dogs he has done titers on, any dog over 6 years old on a regular vax schedule to that point has come back with total immunity. He has been checking certain dogs (over 6 years old) in his practice every two years and they have all shown lifetime immunity to this point. I have decided never to vax this particular dog again. She does not leave the house/yard except on a leashed walk. And I could never bear to watch her almost die in my arms again. I will do whatever preventative measures necessary to avoid vaccinations. And the vet is willing to sign a waiver on the basis of being immunocompromised. I will take my chances knowing that she would have to be quarrantined for 10 days if she bit someone (well, besides me!).


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

There are a couple of videos here that are titled _Managing a Dog With Situational Aggression. _ABRI Videos and Podcasts


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It sounds like she reacted to pian. I'd ignore it and treat the cause of the bite. I'd also have some blood tests drawn since her temperment changed, ther's always the possibility of a thyroid or other health problems causing the change. You won't see improvement until the illness is treated.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We've had two complete blood and urine panels run, six months apart. So far everything has been normal, including immuno deficiency markers for arthritis and lupus among others. I have to admit that since switching to raw in March she appears to be a much happier dog (the smile is back on her face and her eyes have sparkle again), she has more energy, and is more playful. However, she's still not the same fun-loving, sweet dog that she was before the vax reaction.

She's always had a bit of an "attitude." We obtained her as a pet quality dog from the owner of the sire. She had pick of the litter and is a reputable breeder. However, she now admits that she would never let her males go to stud with the breeder who owned the dam again. She only did that one litter and was not pleased with the results. I often see the dam's breeder at dog shows and mentioned early on that our dog would growl at my husband (not a dog lover anyway though) and that she had gotten carried away in some play sessions with him, getting a bit more aggressive than I like to see in pups. He told me that he likes to breed his show dogs with some "personality" so that they are more assertive in the ring. Yea, well, he hasn't done very well over the years with his breeding for personality. However, I have to admit that this dog has been a little big for her britches since early on. We have done quite a few obedience and agility classes with her as an outlet for her energies. Now it just seems to be a challenge to have a physical and mental outlet for her that is within her capabilities. I suspect we've been babying her too much this last year and she needs more stimulation.

I really appreciate everyone's input. My feelings were really saddened when it happened. Of all dogs to bite me, it is my favorite dog of my life so far. It doesn't make me love her any less, just makes me sad. So since she has another check up scheduled on Monday I will be speaking to the vet more about what her limitations and prognosis is at this point, one year down the road from the vax incident. He said this will also be the last set of lab work he will do if everything comes back normal again. And then we will try to provide more outlet for her energy and yet remain aware of her limitations.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am so sorry this happenend, Brite.  I hope your finger feels better. 

I would be inclined to think that the vaccine reaction may have something to do with this. 
I've been doing some research on vaccs and there seems to be a good amount of information linking vaccines to autoimmune and neurological disorders these days. With regards to aggression - Vaccines are acknowledged to cause inflammation of the brain and, in severe cases, lesions in the brain and throughout the central nervous system. This condition, known as encephalitis, lies at the root of much aggressive and violent behaviour, autism, epilepsy, attention deficit disorder, and other neurological conditions (for example, CDRM, Ataxia, etc.).

Here are a couple of sites that I found informative. 

http://www.naturalrearing.com/J_In_Learning/Immunization/CanineVaccinationSurvey.htm
http://www.caberfeidh.com/Revax.htm
http://www.critterchat.net/immune.htm
http://www.britfeld.com/vaccination-adverse.htm

I hope you and your vet are able to find something conclusive.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You know, I didn't even think about the brain lesions and that's why I had to put my Boxer down! Though I had NO clue it could be from vaccine reactions.


----------



## eze008 (Aug 1, 2007)

i really think you should start i with definining your rank with your dog or dominance....most people who own cute little dogs let them do anything they please as far as rules over territory and food and when a dog has free range of this they may start to assume the dominate position which involve biting...read my blog section on achieving hirgher ranking


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I assure you that Briteday is NOT one of those people. Her dog has had an illness and pain. Besides all dominace training does is cause problems down the line.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you...because she had "attitude" when we acquired her we spent countless hours in obedience and agility classes to work out those issues. She has been a reasonably obedient and sweet dog until the vax reaction. I never thought about the brain lesions. Something I will have to bring up at the vet on Monday. I'm hoping this aggression was just a fleeting moment with her. And of course we will be watching her more closely for any other signs or trouble.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I also read that vaccinations can sometimes exacerbate a pre-existing issue, behaviorally and physically. (I'll have to find the article for specifics) 
Even though you say she's always had a little 'tude', if the vaccine is the culprit, it could be magnifying her attitude even more. Another possibility...
BUT I'll keep my fingers crossed that perhaps it was just a bad hair day, she was cranky and she didn't really mean to bite you.


----------

